# Your favorite movie quote



## a_medico (Nov 24, 2006)

Hava tej chalta hai Dinkarrao. Topi sambhalo. Ud jayega!

- Vijay Dinanath Chauhan, Agneepath
__________
The first rule of Fight Club is you do not talk about Fight CLUB. The second rule of fight club is YOU DO NOT TALK ABOUT FIGHT CLUB!

- Tyler Durden, Fight Club


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 24, 2006)

In the lord of the rings, the return of the king. After Legolas has killed the Oliphount, he looks at Gimli and shakes his neck a little. 

And then Gimli replies, "It still only counts as one". Watch the movies to get the real idea.

Aditya


----------



## JGuru (Nov 24, 2006)

Arnold in T2 - "I'll be back!!"


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 24, 2006)

Mine is from the movie: The Shawshank Redemption 

"I find I'm so excited, I can barely sit still or hold a thought in my head. I think it's the excitement only a free man can feel, a free man at the start of a long journey whose conclusion is uncertain. I hope I can make it across the border. I hope to see my friend, and shake his hand. I hope the Pacific is as blue as it has been in my dreams. I hope." 

You have to see the movie to appreciate this quote. 


Even Pulp Fiction movie got good quotes.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 24, 2006)

Every passing minute is another chance to turn it all around.

- Penelope Cruz, Vanilla Sky


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 24, 2006)

Aab tera kya hoga Kaalia?


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 24, 2006)

I star wars III

         "Kill him, I will."


----------



## anandk (Nov 24, 2006)

behind every great fortune...there is a crime !

- the godfather


----------



## int86 (Nov 24, 2006)

"Jack . . . . . . . .
From titanic.


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 24, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Mine is from the movie: The Shawshank Redemption
> 
> "I find I'm so excited, I can barely sit still or hold a thought in my head. I think it's the excitement only a free man can feel, a free man at the start of a long journey whose conclusion is uncertain. I hope I can make it across the border. I hope to see my friend, and shake his hand. I hope the Pacific is as blue as it has been in my dreams. I hope."
> 
> ...



yes...much appreciated, i can still remember those words by Morgan Freeman!! the movie is awesome...greatest of all time!!


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 24, 2006)

From spiderman:
"*With great powers comes great responsibility*"


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 24, 2006)

Well 2 i guess...

1st from Terminator... 

*I'll be back*

and next from Bond moviews...

*The name is Bond, Jemes Bond*


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 24, 2006)

"it's alive....it's alive....." Frankenstein

"What is real, how will u define real" The Matrix


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 24, 2006)

"He is the ONE"

       From matrix


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 24, 2006)

"There is no spoon" + "Then you will see, it is not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself." - The child, from The Matrix


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 24, 2006)

Gabbar : Holi kab hai ! 
Nana Patekar : एक मच्छर साला आदमी को हिजडा बना देता है ।


----------



## SE><IE (Nov 24, 2006)

हिन्दी- "बेवकूफ और **ये में धागे भर का फक्र होता है |"
Hollywood: " I killed you Mr. Anderson and then I watched you die... and then somthing impossible happened Mr. Anderson. You killed me."


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 24, 2006)

mine... from the movie "Analyze That"

The Villian when visits Dobert DeNiro's place, 
=>his drivers asks, *"Boss, Shall I Park the Car here itself?"*
=>Villian replies=> *"No, take the Car & Park it up your A$$" *   

& from a game- GTA San Andreas.
CJ says this 2-3 times in the beggining--*"Does the POPE  SIT in the WooDs"*


----------



## outlaw (Nov 24, 2006)

"my name IS NEO"-after the train station fight b.w neo and agent smith [matrix]


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 25, 2006)

From Constantine (Constantine is talking to the God)

"I know I am not one of your favourites and I am not welcome in your house, but I could really use some attention."


----------



## reddragon (Nov 25, 2006)

It's… it's a dinosaur! 

T. Rex doesn't want to be fed, he wants to hunt. Can't just… suppress 65 million years of gut instinct. 


- Dr. Alan Grant
from jurassic park .


also 

*Area 51 Guard*: I'm sorry, Captain. This is a restricted area. I can't let you pass without clearance. *Captain Steven Hiller*: Okay. Come here. You wanna see my clearance? _[shows the officer an alien wrapped up in a parachute, freaking out the guard]_ Maybe I'll just leave this here with you. *Area 51 Guard*: Let them pass! Let them pass! [indipendence day]


----------



## Apollo (Nov 25, 2006)

This one's from _Good Will Hunting_: Will's a young math prodigy and he's been offered a job at the N.S.A. Will is reluctant to take up on the offer and the official there poses him a question that why shouldn't he work for the N.S.A.  Given below is Will's reply -

Will:     Say I'm working at the N.S.A. Somebody
           puts a code on my desk, something nobody
           else can break. So I take a shot at
           it and maybe I break it. And I'm real
           happy with myself, 'cause I did my job
           well. But maybe that code was the
           location of some rebel army in North
           Africa or the Middle East. Once they
           have that location, they bomb the
           village where the rebels were hiding
           and fifteen hundred people I never had
           a problem with get killed.

           Now the politicians are sayin' "send
           in the Marines to secure the area"
           'cause they don't give a sh!t. It
           won't be their kid over there, gettin'
           shot. Just like it wasn't them when
           their number got called, 'cause they
           were pullin' a tour in the National
           Guard. It'll be some guy from Southie
           takin' shrapnel in the ass. And he
           comes home to find that the plant he
           used to work at got exported to the
           country he just got back from.
           And the guy who put the shrapnel in
           his ass got his old job, 'cause he'll
           work for fifteen cents a day and no
           bathroom breaks.
           Meanwhile my buddy from Southie realizes
           the only reason he was over there was
           so we could install a government that
           would sell us oil at a good price.
           And of course the oil companies used
           the skirmish to scare up oil prices so
           they could turn a quick buck. A cute,
           little ancillary benefit for them but
           it ain't helping my buddy at two-fifty
           a gallon. And naturally they're takin'
           their sweet time bringin' the oil back
           and maybe even took the liberty of
           hiring an alcoholic skipper who likes
           to drink seven and sevens and play
           slalom with the icebergs and it ain't
           too long 'til he hits one, spills the
           oil, and kills all the sea-life in the
           North Atlantic. So my buddy's out of
           work and he can't afford to drive so
           he's got to walk to the job interviews
           which sucks 'cause the shrapnel in his
           ass is givin' him chronic haemorrhoids.
           And meanwhile he's starvin' 'cause every
           time he tries to get a bite to eat the
           only blue-plate special they're servin'
           is North Atlantic scrod with Quaker State.

           So what'd I think? I'm holdin' out
           for somethin' better. I figure why not
           just shoot my buddy, take his job and
           give it to his sworn enemy, hike up
           gas prices, bomb a village, club a
           baby seal, hit the hash pipe and join
           the National Guard? Christ, I could
           be elected President.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 25, 2006)

*KAL HO NA HO..........*


Aaj, Aaj ek hasee aur baant lo...
Aaj, ek dua aur maang lo....
Aaj, ek aanso aur pi lo...
Aaj, ek zindagi aur ji lo...
Aaj, ek sapna aur dekh lo...

AAJ.....kya pata, Kal Ho naa ho....



Kal Ho Na Ho : Mere naina sirf Naina kon dhoond tey hain. mein ankhein band kerta hon toh tumhe dekhta hon.. aur jab ankhein kholta hon toh tumhe dekhna chahta hon!! I love u Naina i love u very much!!!


----------



## ilugd (Nov 25, 2006)

because I choose to.. - neo to smith in matrix (part 3??)


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Nov 25, 2006)

"The name is Bond......... James Bond"


----------



## iMav (Nov 26, 2006)

happy endings are for stories that haven't finished yet - mr. mrs smith
__________


			
				reddragon said:
			
		

> *Area 51 Guard*: I'm sorry, Captain. This is a restricted area. I can't let you pass without clearance. *Captain Steven Hiller*: Okay. Come here. You wanna see my clearance? _[shows the officer an alien wrapped up in a parachute, freaking out the guard]_ Maybe I'll just leave this here with you. *Area 51 Guard*: Let them pass! Let them pass! [indipendence day]


 i like the 1 where he punches this alien and says welcome to earth


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 26, 2006)

Arrey you guys missed the all-time favourite. Mine is a all time favourite from the film "Sholay". ". . . Tera naam kya hain Basanti . . . "


----------



## a_medico (Nov 26, 2006)

You met me at a very strange time in my life.

- Ed Norton, Fight Club


----------



## Romit.Gadhiya (Nov 27, 2006)

"Do you think what you are breathing is air neo?"
-Matrix.
(not in exact words...but something like this)


----------



## a_medico (Nov 27, 2006)

Dikhne mein Bewda
Bhaagne mein Ghoda
Aur maarne mein hathauda hu mein.

---- Mithunda, Loha


----------



## eddie (Nov 28, 2006)

Page 3

Jiski Chalti hai...Uski gaa*d pe mombatti jalti hai


----------



## royal (Nov 28, 2006)

"If you have to shoot, SHOOT...don't talk" 
from "The Good, The Bad and the Ugly" 

I also liked the first dialogue of "OMKARA"...dont remember it exactly , though


----------



## iMav (Nov 28, 2006)

how cud v miss the very famous intro of russel crowe in gladiator in the arena to caesar .... father to a murderd son, husband to a murderd wife and i shall hv my vengeance in this life or next


----------



## suave_guy (Jan 1, 2007)

"agar tum ladki ko izzat doge toh woh tumhe apni izzat degi"
lol...
from the movie bhagam bagh


----------



## hard_rock (Jan 2, 2007)

"You humans are like viruses..etc etc" -Agent's dialogue to morpheus in THE MATRIX
"My name is Bond.....James Bond"
"With great power...comes great responsibility"-Spiderman
"Bhai...tu padhai pe dhyaan de..Tension nahi leneka" -Circuit to Bhai in Munnabhai MBBS


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 2, 2007)

1.) Tumhara Naam Kya Hai Basanti  
2.) Babu Bhaiya, Uttha Le - Dhotti


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 2, 2007)

MUNNA BHAI M.B.B.S

YE MAMU PYAR KI JAJAPI DENA


----------



## mohit (Jan 2, 2007)

many ...

"Govardhan seth, Samundar mein tairne waale- kouon aur taalabon mein dubki nahin lagaya karte hain." -Sharabi

"Hum jaha pe khade ho jaate hein, line wahi se shuru hoti hai." -Kaaliya

"Rishte me to hum tumhare baap hote hain, naam hai Shahenshah." -Shahenshah

"Don ko pakadna mushkil hi nahin, naamumkin hai." -Don

"Eh Caancha, saala bandook bhi dikhata hai aur peeche bhi hattha hai?" -Agneepath

"Pura naam, Vijay Dinanath Chauhan, baap ka naam, Dinanath Chauhan, Maa ka naam, Suhasini Chauhan, Gaon Mandwa. Umar Chatiis saal, ...."


----------



## contactram (Jan 2, 2007)

frankly my dear, i don't give a damn
-Gone with the wind


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 3, 2007)

Spiderman 3 (Trailer):

* Harry Osborn: You knew this was coming Pete! *
[punches wall,looks around]

This is from movie 300 :

Spartan King Leonidas: You bring the crowns and heads of former kings to my city! You mock my queen! You threaten my people with slavery and death! 
Messenger: This is blasphemy! This is madness! 
Spartan King Leonidas: Madness? THIS IS SPARTA!

Another from 300 :

Queen Gorgo: Freedom is not free, it requires great sacrafice. The price is paid in blood.


----------



## blueshift (May 3, 2007)

from 300 movie.

STELIOS...!

'Today we dine in hell.'

'We have been sharing our culture since morning'


----------



## chicha (May 3, 2007)

dialogs in 300 were very nice.

When the persian(for some reason he is black, they all are ) messenger comes and the queen says some thing.

Persian m: What right does a women have amogst men.
Spartain Queen: cause only spartain women give birth to real men.
      
its not exactly as it is but its quite close. Watch the movie atleast for the dialogs.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 26, 2007)

" Dark and difficult time lay ahead ..... and we have to choose between  WATS RIGHT and WATS EASY "   Albus Dumbledore ...

"With great powers comes Great Responsibility" ... Uncle ben ...

and many more coming ...........


----------



## The Outsider (Jun 26, 2007)

300 was quite funny 

"You see, old friend? I brought more soldiers than you did."


----------



## hailgautam (Jun 26, 2007)

I see  you when i see you- matt demon in ocean's 13


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 26, 2007)

^^ its i_* will *_see you when i see you


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jun 26, 2007)

ok... here's mine

*Life aint all about rainbows and sunshine.... its a roller coaster ride... it has a dark and rough side to it....
so it will always try to mow u down..hit u on ur face and beat u to the ground...but it isnt wot it is all about

the point is how much beating can u take..and still go on...*

Rocky Balboa in Rocky


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jun 26, 2007)

"Everything that has a beginning, has an end"

- The Oracle, Matrix Revolutions


----------



## cynosure (Jun 26, 2007)

Mike/Vito Corleone in Godfather
"I am going to give him an offer he cant refuse"

From the Matrix:
My name is NEO. (TO agent smith)
-----
Neo: Do you know how to fly a helicopter?
Trinity: No I Dont..... Yes I do *now*. 



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Arrey you guys missed the all-time favourite. Mine is a all time favourite from the film "Sholay". ". . . *Tera naam kya hain Basanti* . . . "



Hell this is funny


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 26, 2007)

Its not from a movie, Its from a Comics, But I really like it:

Girls (seeing spiderman): Aaahhh! Spiderman...
Spiderman : What? Where? Please save me from him? I am just a teenage.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 26, 2007)

asta lavista, babey

Main Hoon Na, Sharukh Khan


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 26, 2007)

ab tera kya hoga kaaliyan

also, the dialgoues, particularly in the Draupadi scene from Jaane Bhi Do Yaaron


----------



## Pathik (Jun 26, 2007)

"Why is the rum gone"- POTC
"Today is the day.. u shall always remember..... " -POTC
"Then we ll fight in the shade" - 300
"Miskozi  " - Eurotrip


----------



## hard_rock (Jun 26, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> "Miskozi  " - Eurotrip



yeah..This one too.. I forgot to add..
Another one from the same movie...

"This isnt where I parked my car..." -Cooper


----------



## Freshcider (Jul 5, 2007)

I like the beginning of movie - Trainspotting, where hero speak about "choose life.., choose a job ..."and so on.


----------



## eggman (Jul 5, 2007)

From Godfather
"Either your brains or your signature will be on this paper". It was on the novel though.

From fight club
"When you wake up at different place at different time, do you wake up as a different person."


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 5, 2007)

"Those who can, do...
Those who cant, teach"
- school for scoundrels


----------



## praka123 (Jul 5, 2007)

_Aabadi aur barbadi ka karan aurat hai. _[SIZE=-1][NO,NO OFFENSE] [/SIZE]
^unknown film.
_Naan oru dharavai sonna nooru dharavai sonna maadhiri
_Rajanikanth in tamil film-badhsa


----------

